# 1/2" Steel for Hunting !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have all kinds of ammo coming out of my ears, and yea i'm going to see a Doctor about this, but I have a question ?

I see all kings of ammo being used for hunting, from 38 leads to 45leads and above. i see 3/8" steel and some 7/16" steel ..... but .... for some reason I don't see a lot of 1/2" steel being used ? Am I just missing those post or are guys not using 1/2" steel for a reason ?

Just wondering .... I like 1/2 " steel, It seems like a good combination of medium weight and size .... Am I missing the boat ?

wll


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

wll said:


> I have all kinds of ammo coming out of my ears, and yea i'm going to see a Doctor about this, but I have a question ?
> 
> I see all kings of ammo being used for hunting, from 38 leads to 45leads and above. i see 3/8" steel and some 7/16" steel ..... but .... for some reason I don't see a lot of 1/2" steel being used ? Am I just missing those post or are guys not using 1/2" steel for a reason ?
> 
> ...


maybe because for the same weight but slightly smaller you could use lead... i dont know


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, 1/2 inch steel and .44 lead weigh about the same, so their flight characteristics and effect on game are basically identical. But 1/2 inch steel is pretty expensive to buy. Given the California horror of lead ammo, it might still be worth it to shoot the steel.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

1/2 steel has the reputation of sliding off of the target. I always put that up to the super slick finish. I always give my steel the acid bath then they feel just like lead. Some times I even go so far as to paint them. This won't stop the rebound if your shooting under a bridge here you take your shot and take your chances.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Vineager will remove the chrome finish.....pour some in a container add you steel balls let sit a few hours..over night would be best..

there ya go dull surface not slippery ..works very well....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Vineager will remove the chrome finish.....pour some in a container add you steel balls let sit a few hours..over night would be best..
> 
> there ya go dull surface not slippery ..works very well....~AKAOldmiser


I will give that a shot, it puts kind of a patina on it too doesn't it ?

wll


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

wll said:


> I will give that a shot, it puts kind of a patina on it too doesn't it ?
> 
> Vineager will remove the chrome finish.....pour some in a container add you steel balls let sit a few hours..over night would be best..
> 
> ...


Also means less chance of recovering fingerprints from your rounds ...


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I use sulfuric acid. It is a industrial strength drain cleaner. Put the chrome balls in a plastic container and cover the balls with the acid. It only takes minutes and does a more aggressive job than vinegar. Acid can be dangerous so be very carful use safety precautions.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe putting them in salt water will be your best bet, makes them rust up good and has that scratchy rust feel


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Well, 1/2 inch steel and .44 lead weigh about the same, so their flight characteristics and effect on game are basically identical. But 1/2 inch steel is pretty expensive to buy. Given the California horror of lead ammo, it might still be worth it to shoot the steel.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles, I do have lots and lots of lead, but like you mentioned living in California, it is better to have steel in case I get a warden who doesn't now the law on lead or who may have an attitude. When I'm out and about, I don't want any reason for a confrontation, so why give someone a chance to make your life miserable.

wll


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I've taken a likeing to half inch steel. I'd prefer .45 lead, but the half inch does have a nice feel in the pouch. that's all I used for hunting last fall and this spring. Push it fast and it'll hit HARD. It still hits good even at moderate speeds, its my go-to projectile. Good to see you all


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> I've taken a likeing to half inch steel. I'd prefer .45 lead, but the half inch does have a nice feel in the pouch. that's all I used for hunting last fall and this spring. Push it fast and it'll hit HARD. It still hits good even at moderate speeds, its my go-to projectile. Good to see you all


I have lots of 1/2 steel and like it a bunch.... I also like 7/16 steel, a real great size as it weights the same as 5/8" marbles so it flies at the same speed for short yardages, but seriously out performs it at longer ranges.

wll


----------

